
Show HN: Build a Free Online Store with Google Sheet API - kiostech
https://github.com/codeyourventurefree/google_sheet_shop
======
saintPirelli
That's a clever idea, but I would consider a payment gateway to be an
essential part of even an MVP.

~~~
kiostech
I see, since this is a side project for my friend only, that's why I haven't
finished the whole MVP yet

